# 18x8.5 et35 on a MKIV Jetta will they fit?



## ChippyCahp (Feb 1, 2016)

I am looking at Rotiform BLQs in the size listed above will they fit on a MKIV Jetta I am also looking at lowering it on coils a tad, will I need spacers and what size, also what tire size 235 or 225 i don't like a lot of stretch nor do i want bulge. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

That's a super common Mk4 fitment. They'll look fine without spacers or you can do 5 up front and 15 rear for flush fit. Either way, 225s have just a hint of stretch and you keep OE size, for speedo reasons.

Here's a thread full of pictures (CTRL+F the size): http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5661012-Mk4-Wheel-Offset-and-Stance-Picture-Index


----------

